# All aboard for a 1.5 minute "push-around" of video camera car



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

This ia a video of a "push-around" check-ride of the video camera mounted on a flat car.
Tomorrow, I hope to hook it up to my live steam locomotive and get a better video.
  
 
There is still a lot of work to be done, but I can run live steam now.  I was beginning to believe I had "bitten off more than I could chew".  The excavation under the embankment stones is heavy clay that expands and contracts with wet and dry cycles.  I had to dig out an extra 2 inches and backfill with sand to make a base for the embankment stones.  Back breaking labor in the 100 degree Texas heat.
 
Minor adjustments to the track work still have to be made for high speed runs, but I can run at reduced throttle without derailments in its current condition.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing the lead in photo I thought that RR looked familiar then I watched the video and saw your nice setting and cool bridge and remembered your sunset photos from another post. I see where you might have some problems with kinks in the track where it goes over the landscape blocks. I have used alot of those in building my RR but I only have one section on a 10' horseshoe curve where the track sits right on top of them. It is so difficult to get them to lay perfectly flat expecially on a grade like mine are set but if you keep trying you might be able to smoothe down those trouble spots. If you continue ot have trouble you cold do what I have done and eliminate some of the blocks of course this would mean building more bridges to span the gap but that will also add more interest and photo spots even if the bridges are simple girder type or trestles bents. 
Keep up the good work. 
Todd


----------

